# edit



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

edit


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

Very pretty girls you have there. Baby T looks like our Penelope. My husband has a soft spot for PEW and the like. I just showed him these pictures and he thinks they are all beautiful. He didnt know that rats could be siamese, lol. :roll: He just said the next one we get has to look like Fade 8O I am a little surprised because when we got our girls last week he said 2 was plenty. Thanks for changing his mind A1A


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

just so you know

everyone of these girls came from a $2.99 small feeder tank. When my oldest Daughter's rat Tipsy suddenly passed (old age) she was devastated because it was so sudden. She had her out before bed time & the next morning she was gone. I told her we would go to the place where we got her & I would let her pick out another agouti baby & a cagemate for QT... we ended up with a couple extras!

Baby-T the agouti (aka Feisty but renamed in remembrance of Tipsy) has the two tiny spots on her belly & chest & they almost look like little hearts... or maybe a dove with open wings & a heart.


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

Oh, Iam so sorry that Tipsy passed. And so suddenly, that is always hard. It's neat that Baby T's tummy has those markings. I wonder if our girls will end up with any neat little markings on their tummies? I might never know as I cant get them to hold still for all but 2 seconds, lol


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

as you notice.... we have no belly shots of Baby-T up

LOL

I tried but all the pics look like we are torturing her because she squirms & I don't care to catch any crap from someone because they don't really see whole picture... just that instant captured in a flash


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

You have so many beautiful rats! And there's Fade! I never get tired of looking at that rat.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

Stop collaborate and listen, Ice is back with a brand new invention...I don't know the rest but I love that guy!!!

O and the rats are cute too!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

aww very pretty girls!  all so cute!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*



Einstein said:


> Stop collaborate and listen, Ice is back with a brand new invention...I don't know the rest but I love that guy!!!
> 
> O and the rats are cute too!


I couldn't help but "like" the song but the guy stole his riff from Masters Like Bowie & Queen

so everyone knows the song... it has to be one of the high ranking over played songs of all times so rather than post an obvious link.............









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-pqbxKWnHU

Ice got OWNED with this one


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

I was taking a look at the NFRS site with the updated 2008 new varieties & found a much more fitting description of Vanilla's coloring.

Argente Creme
The back of the rat to be a delicate shade of apricot, ticked with silver and shading to cream on the sides and face. Head marking not to be present. Undercoat white, belly white. Eyes Red. Genetically a chinchillated silver fawn.










This looks so much like her. I was noticing that in her last shed she was much creamier almost white on her face & tummy. It isn't a berkshire type of lighter belly, just a gradual transition in color on the same areas mentioned here.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

I guess my question now is if so many new varieties are being recognized in the UK standards & they are showing up here in the US in places like feeders bins....will the AFRMA or RMCA recognize these new varieties in the US?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

Oh dear I have that song stuck in my head now :lol: your ratties are lovely


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Introducing Vanilla & Ice-Ice Baby*

lol.... that is why I put the Jim Carey parody link on a previous post. May not be able to get the song out of your head but you can get a good laugh


----------

